# How do I get zune software to work on linux / ubuntu?



## XerXerz

How do I get the Zune software to work on ubuntu? Or is there any other way to put files on the Zune, without using the Zune Software?
(Looking for a way that doesn't require wine.)


----------



## lotuseclat79

Looks like Wine as Zune is a MS product and as such it may not be compatible with Linux.

That said, try Google/Alta Vista to see what you come up with: Zune +Linux

I found a Zune-Linux website which has a user forum here[/url.

There is a thread: Zune on Linux using VMware with some info that might be of interest to you.

-- Tom


----------

